# Poor planning



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Convenient shelf to place hand tools on while servicing panel.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Two green tags, it's good to go. 

But seriously, Somebody needs to demo the kid drinker.

Over time, the cork board will overtake the panel anyway.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Meh, this is the kitchen in my basement apartment. The upstairs tenants have no access to the panel. Luckily we're all friends.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

3xdad said:


> Two green tags, it's good to go.
> 
> But seriously, Somebody needs to demo the kid drinker.
> 
> Over time, the cork board will overtake the panel anyway.


They're probably plumbing stickers...


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

The million dollar question: what came first, the drinking fountains or the panel? :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Government facility undoubtedly.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Government facility undoubtedly.


read the bulletin board. it's a church.


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ink&Brass said:


> View attachment 35371
> 
> 
> Meh, this is the kitchen in my basement apartment. The upstairs tenants have no access to the panel. Luckily we're all friends.


 
Wow, what a dishwasher! Would it not be easier to just wash that one bowl in the sink.:laughing:


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Magoo5150 said:


> Wow, what a dishwasher! Would it not be easier to just wash that one bowl in the sink.:laughing:


Hhaha, yes. It's my roommate's, I basically never use it.


----------

